# Honeycomb Grid



## mbworldz (Oct 25, 2013)

Have anyone try the Rogue 3-in-1 Honeycomb Grid ? I am using the 600EX RT, but it spread quite wide open, trying to create a spot light effect. 

The LOWEL GL-1 POWER LED but seems little over priced and battery don't last long.


----------



## surapon (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, Dear Mr. Mbworldz
I use this great Rogue 3 in 1 Honeycomb Grids for Hairlight and Side Spot light for portrait photos all most a year now, And I love this Awesome Rogue. 
Yes, You need to know the Ability of this Add on Flash Equipment, Plus Learn to use at the best of their ability, And You will love them.
Here Photo SS-2, I put the Flash with ROGUE GRID 3-1 at the back of model At 8-9 feet high, and get the best Hair Light. And The Photo Z-G , I Use Rouge at the Side of the model too.
Good luck
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Rogue-ROGUEGRID-Stacking-Honeycomb-Shoe-Mount/dp/B004TGZ7WM


----------



## brad goda (Nov 7, 2013)

sometimes you have to DIY
this one I made is using Stofen bounce... honeycomb grid material and housing is a yogurt container.
it creates a tight spot with a mildly diffused but defined edge.


----------



## brad goda (Nov 7, 2013)

addl images of DIY snoot grid for EX600


----------



## jonathan7007 (Nov 17, 2013)

Brad,
Were you able to find somewhere the gridded material alone in a bulk/bigger size? Will you share that source if so? Would love to have access to some of this stuff in about a 9" width.


----------



## surapon (Nov 18, 2013)

brad goda said:


> sometimes you have to DIY
> this one I made is using Stofen bounce... honeycomb grid material and housing is a yogurt container.
> it creates a tight spot with a mildly diffused but defined edge.


\
Wow, Wow, Wow-----Great Idea, Mr. Brad.
I love your DIY.
Surapon


----------



## Brand B (Nov 19, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> Brad,
> Were you able to find somewhere the gridded material alone in a bulk/bigger size? Will you share that source if so? Would love to have access to some of this stuff in about a 9" width.



There are people selling square foot sheets of it on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/aluminum-honeycomb

Alternatively, find an industrial metal supply place in your city and they are likely to have some, maybe already anodized black so you don't need to coat it.


----------



## brad goda (Nov 25, 2013)

I got the honeycomb material from a friend who purchased it from an aircraft recycle co. somewhere... I received large sheets for softbox and some very thick pieces (2") for small grids...
My first version of this snoot I cut out the front of the stofen diffuser leaving only a thin strip in the middle to support it so it dosnt crush... and the grid was placed right up the the opening of the snoot (yogurt container). the output was a higher but the pattern was harder and it didnt control the edge to my liking... adding a sheet of opal diffusion internally helped.
the new 600 version I left the stofen intact and positioned the grid ontop of it... the little 2" distance of the exit of the snoot gives just enough control to keep the pattern tight. 
Here is an example of it in use just above the drink...8"


----------

